# Rizzini shotgun



## fliesonly-fontinalis (Apr 12, 2004)

Anyone looking for a Verona can find them here... http://www.cdnninvestments.com/ Actually, they often have many fair deals. Just download the catalog. Warning,,, the catalog is large, so depending on your connection speed, your computer may be busy for a while.


----------



## GrayLand (Jan 26, 2004)

omega58 said:


> The 500 series of Verona's are the hunting models, I wouldn't call them no frills. Basically the reason for all the different model numbers is so stores did not have to price match. The insides of the 501-506 are exactly the same, the only difference is the receiver scrolling. . .there are two versions of the 500, one has extractors, the other ejectors. . .all of the 501-506 has ejectors.
> 
> The 680 series is a sporting model. . .so they only shoot 2 3/4 inch shells and they have a mid-bead, and split barrels, other than that, they are the same as the 500 series. I use my 503s for hunting and at the range and it does just fine. I'm looking at getting a fourth Verona if that tells you anything.
> 
> If you need any help trying to find one, let me know, or if you want to shoot one before you buy one, let me know as well.


Thanks! Thats exactly what I needed clarified.
I'm not ready to pull the trigger on a purchase yet(been spending too much lately),but the Verona's on a short list.
Also on the list: SKB/Weatherby,Ruger and Possibly Beretta if I can find a deal on one.I've also been keeping an eye out for a Miroku with the right fixed bores(same goes for an older Citori).
Where 'bouts do you shoot at? West Walker?
-Gary


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

GrayLand said:


> Thanks! Thats exactly what I needed clarified.
> I'm not ready to pull the trigger on a purchase yet(been spending too much lately),but the Verona's on a short list.
> Also on the list: SKB/Weatherby,Ruger and Possibly Beretta if I can find a deal on one.I've also been keeping an eye out for a Miroku with the right fixed bores(same goes for an older Citori).
> Where 'bouts do you shoot at? West Walker?
> -Gary


Yep, I shoot at West Walker. . .don't shoot too much during the hunting season and usually don't shoot a league, but get out there when I can. I shoot left handed, so with the Verona line being fairly neutral, it fit me pretty good.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

omega58 said:


> I am actually looking at getting a 28 or a 20/28 or 28/410 combo in the same gun, last time I checked the 20/28 combo was around $1299.00. . .hey Kush, don't tell my wife and I might need to store this one at your house.:lol:


You got it.....:lol:


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

omega58 said:


> hey Kush, don't tell my wife and I might need to store this one at your house.:lol:


As long as you don't mind it being returned with some "light use!":lol:


----------

